# Blackline Plows??



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi i was wondering if anyone has ever used a Blackline Plow, and if so i would like to know how they work and what you think about them. Right now i have a 07 Yamaha Kodiak 450 4x4 with the stock plow on it 42" and its getting kinda old and warn and i wanted something a little bigger and with power lift, angle and down pressure. so any help and input would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.

-Bill


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Anyone?

-Bill


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I have read both good and bad about them.

Nice for the Power angle and the Up/down for back dragging of things. but I have read a few post about them being problematic also

http://www.highlifter.com/forum/m_3186360/mpage_1/key_blackline%2csnowplows/tm.htm#3188522

give a shout out to Badgerland WI he runs them on Mini trucks and I woudl think them trucks can dish out more abuse on them than ATV's due to the extra weight they carry.

also go through the thread on ATV's with Plows pictures there's a few in there who have Blackline plows. send them some PM's and find out how there holding up.

also are you just doing your own drive where you can take the time to not abuse the system or due you plow other places and try to get done as fast as you can?

if your own drive I would think you'd be fine.

just my thoughts.

sublime out


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

I use my truck for doing my resi, drives and my own and the quad for the sidewalks so time is a bit of an issue, but i also like the down force and power angle because its a PITA getting of and on just to angle the blade. But i wouldent wanna drop $1,200 on something thats not gona work well i would rather spend the money on somthing reliable thats gonna last, any suggestions?

Thanks again.
-Bill


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

how would the cycle country v plow work for you?

they have a down force kit that you can put on there plows.

I don't know how well it works but I would think you could run the V which is best for sidewalks and get there down force kit for it also and have that as well.

there down force kit is only $150. then maybe you could fab up some electric actuators for each wing and have your wings powered as well.

but I am thinking for 95% of your plowing on sidewalks the V would be great. and if you have the pressure for scraping and back draging away from doors you'd be set.

there is all sorts of info on page 3 in the ATV plow with wings thread on electric actuator's

good luck in your search.

sublime out.


----------

